# make release with installed pkgs



## zux0x3a (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi , I have successfully released my FreeBSD starting from 

```
cd /usr/src 
make release 
then cd /usr/src/release 
make -DPORTS -DNODOC -DPKGS KERNCONF=GENERIC release
make -DPORTS -DNODOC -DPKGS KERNCONF=GENERIC DESTDIR=/storage1/release/12-stable install
```
but I have added to insert packages into the iso build, but while installing there is no packages at .what should we do in this case? Am I doing wrong?


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 21, 2019)

This post is probably in the wrong section.
How did you add packages? Have you explored the DVD target?


----------



## zux0x3a (Aug 22, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> This post is probably in the wrong section.
> How did you add packages? Have you explored the DVD target?


hey sorry for posting on wrong section, any way i have fixed this issue , by developing script to handle these installation on easy way thanks


----------

